# NGD: MH-417 (Epic Picture Story)



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 23, 2010)

Mutiple victories! 

Sorry for the shitty iPhone pics...

On the way to the depot.







Before Origin...






Origin is administered...






After Origin...






Metal.


























Arnie approves 
















So, let's get down to business!

Let me start by saying that due to unemployment etc I haven't been able to buy a guitar in over 2 years! This is literally my first NGD in that long and my first NGD on 777.

As for the guitar...

This guitar is extremely light, but sounds brutal. The best way I can describe it is Whitechapel's 'This Is Exile', the tone is very similar to that. But don't just take my word for it! Have a listen:

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=978409&songID=9435648

The upper fret access is amazing! It truly let's you shred the whole way up the neck. I thought I was going to be let down by the 707 in the neck, but I wasn't, I actually really like the lead tone.

I can't stress how smart this guitar looks in person, it looks a lot like Devin Townsend's SC model, so for those of you who don't know what I'm on about, here's a pic:






I've played quite a few 7s in my time; Ibanez K-7, Schecter Jeff Loomis, Viper 407 etc and I have to say this is my favourite yet!

Very happy with my purchase, yet another excellent guitar from ESP LTD.

For those looking for a high-midrange seven string with excellent specs, be sure to give this a look before you make your decision.

Hope you've enjoyed my NGD!

Peace out


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 23, 2010)

Um... half your pics aren't showing and neither is the clip of audio?

EDIT: Bro - the pics need to all be ".jpg or .jpeg" not ".html" changed your post.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 23, 2010)

I know... weird


----------



## JohnIce (Jul 23, 2010)

So you finally did it 

Not spec'd for me at all but I'm glad you enjoy it, and it's good to know it plays well!


----------



## Invader (Jul 23, 2010)

Hells yes, finally someone with this axe. Congrats!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 23, 2010)

awesome audio sample, sounds great!

How is the neck size in comparison to Ibanez? Im still thinking as to what I want my first 7 string to be... I was thinking an ibanez cause i hear they have small necks for 7's (and i have small hands) but I really have been wanting this mh-417 and the ESP dealer in my city would never stock a 7 string (ugh hate that place, for more reasons than just not stocking 7 strings).


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 23, 2010)

It's great to see you (and somebody on here) finally bought one! 

I'm not an EMG fan but I agree on the 707 as people go on about how much they dislike them in the bridge but seem to forget the fact that they are pretty good in the neck position. 
How are you going to get it set up in terms of string gauge anyways?


----------



## sevenstringj (Jul 23, 2010)

Nothin like a little Origin to sooth the senses.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 23, 2010)

Great guitar dude! Looks killer!
Congrats


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 23, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> So you finally did it
> 
> Not spec'd for me at all but I'm glad you enjoy it, and it's good to know it plays well!



Yep, I put my money where my mouth is 

Having not bought a guitar in over 2 years and highly intrigued in this guitar, it was the perfect excuse! It's surprisingly high quality, this axe holds it own against any of the LTD 1000 series I've played.



Invader said:


> Hells yes, finally someone with this axe. Congrats!



Cheers mang! I thoroughly recommend it.



AkiraSpectrum said:


> awesome audio sample, sounds great!
> 
> How is the neck size in comparison to Ibanez? Im still thinking as to what I want my first 7 string to be... I was thinking an ibanez cause i hear they have small necks for 7's (and i have small hands) but I really have been wanting this mh-417 and the ESP dealer in my city would never stock a 7 string (ugh hate that place, for more reasons than just not stocking 7 strings).



Appreciate the kind words my man! It's no Wizard II but it's still very thin, and the neck is matte finish like the rest of the guitar so whizzing up and down the fretboard is a breeze. This guitar sounds and plays much better than the Ibanez 7s I've owned.



Triple-J said:


> It's great to see you (and somebody on here) finally bought one!
> 
> I'm not an EMG fan but I agree on the 707 as people go on about how much they dislike them in the bridge but seem to forget the fact that they are pretty good in the neck position.
> How are you going to get it set up in terms of string gauge anyways?



Yeah I figured I needed to take one for the team and find out if it was as good as it looks, luckily I was right! The 707 is actually awesome as a neck pup, I'll be keeping that little beauty in there fo sho.

Not sure about string gauge yet, I'm open to suggestions though!



sevenstringj said:


> Nothin like a little Origin to sooth the senses.



Oh yes, Antithesis was administered multiple times throughout the journey 



s_k_mullins said:


> Great guitar dude! Looks killer!
> Congrats



Thanks mang!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 23, 2010)

I might add that I just tuned it down to A and played 'Devolver' by Whitechapel and the tone was strikingly similar, which is amazing considering that A New Era of Corruption is (I assume) quad tracked!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 23, 2010)

Dude massively sexy, congrats!


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jul 23, 2010)

nice one man! like another dude said, not really specced for me, but i still like the way it looks.

shit i was just listening to Antithesis yesterday to help myself calm down


----------



## Necromechanical (Jul 23, 2010)

Awesome dude! Hopefully I'll be getting my own soon. Awesome to hear it has a good Whitechapel tone.


----------



## hypermagic (Jul 23, 2010)

Grats dave!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 23, 2010)

Cheers men!


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks really nice


----------



## Omrat (Jul 23, 2010)

Awesome !!!!!!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 23, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Having not bought a guitar in over 2 years and highly intrigued in this guitar, it was the perfect excuse! It's surprisingly high quality, this axe holds it own against any of the LTD 1000 series I've played.



This is good to hear, because I've been interested in this guitar as well, and if the quality is as good as my M1000 or EC1000, then I'm sold on it.

Besides, you can't go wrong with black finish and EMGs! We gotta keep it METUL Dave!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 23, 2010)

s_k_mullins said:


> This is good to hear, because I've been interested in this guitar as well, and if the quality is as good as my M1000 or EC1000, then I'm sold on it.
> 
> Besides, you can't go wrong with black finish and EMGs! We gotta keep it METUL Dave!



Bland and stereotypical FTW!


----------



## m4rK (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow congrats! Love the all black without any shine!


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 23, 2010)

This guitar looks great. ESP has never let me down. Congrats.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 23, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> This guitar looks great. ESP has never let me down. Congrats.



Me either. Thanks


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Jul 23, 2010)

Really nice, love the satin. HNGD!!!


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats, Dave!  Actual pics make me want one even more.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 23, 2010)

This looks so much cooler in real life 
Congrats


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 23, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> This looks so much cooler in real life
> Congrats





Thanks man


----------



## JaeSwift (Jul 23, 2010)

Awesome score!

Also, quite funny to see it came from the Netherlands, the country in which nothing happens when it comes to products


----------



## paintkilz (Jul 23, 2010)

why does it have the same pup layout as the SC?


on a side note-
opened for origin last night, they were saying theyre going to the studio in november to record a new album with/without label support. never even knew relapse dropped them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 23, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> why does it have the same pup layout as the SC?


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 23, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


>



I think he's looking at the wrong guitar.


----------



## jl-austin (Jul 23, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Mutiple victories!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must everything be made in China? 

I was interested in this model.

I am sure it plays nice, but I wont be buying one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 23, 2010)

jl-austin said:


> Must everything be made in China?
> 
> I was interested in this model.
> 
> I am sure it plays nice, but I wont be buying one.



If you look at that box, it's says Fender on it, so it was probably just some random Squire box laying around wherever the LTD shipped from.

To my knowledge LTDs are still MIK.


----------



## jl-austin (Jul 23, 2010)

I saw a LTD Viper 300m at the store Wednesday, China. I did not see the Fender logo though.

Also, as far as I know, there are no MIK LTD's any more, maybe the siggy series and possibly the 1000 series, but everything else is China or MII.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 23, 2010)

To my knowledge the LTD Deluxes (1000's) are made in Korea, While the 400 series are now made in Indonesia and I think everything lower is now made in China. Not positive on where the 200 and 300 level models are made but if "jl-austin" said he saw a Viper 300 made in China then I guess ESP has moved their LTD production for 300 and lower all to China.

I am pretty positive the 400 series (which includes this LTD MH-417 guitar is made in Indonesia) and nearly 100% positive that the 1000 series is still made in Korea.


----------



## Ippon (Jul 24, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Mutiple victories!
> ...
> 
> SoundClick artist: Dave Traces - page with MP3 music downloads
> ...


Very nice! 

My local GCs are always out of stock and I've saved the scratch to possibly acquire this beast. 

Have you played the SC-607B; and if so, how do they compare?

Congrats!


----------



## EliNoPants (Jul 24, 2010)

when they make this with a floyd rose on it, i will be peddling my ass on the street, but it's nice to know that LTD is still keeping their shit together on production value


----------



## stevo1 (Jul 24, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I might add that I just tuned it down to A and played 'Devolver' by Whitechapel and the tone was strikingly similar, which is amazing considering that A New Era of Corruption is (I assume) quad tracked!



oh my god dude, get a regular set of 10-46 d'addarios, and then go to here.
GHS Super Steels .070 (Compound Wound), ST70 for this guitar. dude you wont be disappointed. tight sounding and has a cool sound to it, very whitechapley i guess, but they are perfect for drop a on 7. congrats on the guitar by the way! (oh, if you ever try it, and are disappointed, ill let you kill me.)


----------



## kittencore (Jul 24, 2010)

Hell yeah! I'm going to go play mine now..


----------



## Necromechanical (Jul 24, 2010)

Ippon said:


> Have you played the SC-607B; and if so, how do they compare?



This, and an NT-7 (if you have played one).


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 24, 2010)

Congrats dude, I know it's been a long wait so you're probably as happy as I was when I got mah Carvin - Well Deserved Mang!!

(Plus, utalitarian black bonus points ^^ )


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 24, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you look at that box, it's says Fender on it, so it was probably just some random Squire box laying around wherever the LTD shipped from.







AkiraSpectrum said:


> To my knowledge the LTD Deluxes (1000's) are made in Korea, While the 400 series are now made in Indonesia and I think everything lower is now made in China. Not positive on where the 200 and 300 level models are made but if "jl-austin" said he saw a Viper 300 made in China then I guess ESP has moved their LTD production for 300 and lower all to China.
> 
> I am pretty positive the 400 series (which includes this LTD MH-417 guitar is made in Indonesia) and nearly 100% positive that the 1000 series is still made in Korea.



Yep, this particular LTD is made in Indonesia.



stevo1 said:


> oh my god dude, get a regular set of 10-46 d'addarios, and then go to here.
> GHS Super Steels .070 (Compound Wound), ST70 for this guitar. dude you wont be disappointed. tight sounding and has a cool sound to it, very whitechapley i guess, but they are perfect for drop a on 7. congrats on the guitar by the way! (oh, if you ever try it, and are disappointed, ill let you kill me.)



Thanks dude


----------



## markbolwell54 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hmmmmm, this gives me GAS! Very nice piece of wood you got there. I've been waiting for someone to get this and review it.

I love my Viper 407, its got such a beastly tone to it and after I moved the strap button its real nice to play. If the MH-417 is anything like the Viper it should be Brootal!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 24, 2010)

markbolwell54 said:


> Hmmmmm, this gives me GAS! Very nice piece of wood you got there. I've been waiting for someone to get this and review it.
> 
> I love my Viper 407, its got such a beastly tone to it and after I moved the strap button its real nice to play. If the MH-417 is anything like the Viper it should be Brootal!



It's better IMO. The tones are similar, but the neck and fret access on this guitar are much more suited to lead playing.


----------



## markbolwell54 (Jul 24, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> It's better IMO. The tones are similar, but the neck and fret access on this guitar are much more suited to lead playing.


 
Yeah I can imagine. The Viper is a proper rythm guitar IMO. Can I have it please? haha


----------



## rikwebb (Jul 24, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Arnie approves



Of course he does!

Thats a nice guitar congrats Dave.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 24, 2010)

I demand more pics!
Frontshots, backshots, sideshots, all of them!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 24, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> I demand more pics!
> Frontshots, backshots, sideshots, all of them!



I did include loads more in the OP but the ones I uploaded onto Photobucket aren't working


----------



## park0496 (Jul 24, 2010)

I ordered one too! Can't wait to check it out...it's been sitting in the damn leasing office at my apartment complex for two days!! I've so busy couldn't get over there before they close..fuck living in an apt  I will pick it up in an hour 

The guitar looks great, Congrats!


----------



## Invader (Jul 24, 2010)

This thread's making me feel hyped because I too haven't had a NGD in about 2 years, and this MH-417 is probably going to be my next purchase.

How's the balance of the guitar with a strap? I hate neck heavy guitars.



park0496 said:


> I will pick it up in an hour



Be sure to post pics.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 24, 2010)

Invader said:


> How's the balance of the guitar with a strap? I hate neck heavy guitars.



Yeah all good, the body isn't too heavy so the balance is real nice.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 24, 2010)

No floyd, no go. 
Still a worthy option if I so choose to get over TOM bridges.

Congrats!
Sick axe.


----------



## st2012 (Jul 24, 2010)

Congrats dude, glad you went with a 7. I'm not typically an ESP fan but that looks mighty sharp!


----------



## maximummetal288 (Jul 24, 2010)

Very cool, congrats!! I'm glad someone finally got their hands on one of these bad boys, it looks like an awesome guitar. 

Hopefully they sell enough and start to offer more color options... I'd kill for a trans-Purple MH/H LTD 7 string


----------



## stevo1 (Jul 24, 2010)

how much?


----------



## park0496 (Jul 24, 2010)

I scored one for $589 at Sam Ash.


----------



## stevo1 (Jul 24, 2010)

sweet, very sweet. i will have to check it out.  ive been interested in these guitars for quite a while now, and i finally got to see real pics of it.  BUY!


----------



## Taylor2 (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm liking the hickey on your neck.



Man if that guitar had a 27" scale I'd be all over it.

Sexy nonetheless.


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 24, 2010)

I trust your judgement heavily Dave, this is on the GAS list once again. Bugger. 


Congrats on the awesome guit man! Do some Traces playthroughs on youtube with it please!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 25, 2010)

maximummetal288 said:


> Very cool, congrats!! I'm glad someone finally got their hands on one of these bad boys, it looks like an awesome guitar.
> 
> Hopefully they sell enough and start to offer more color options... I'd kill for a trans-Purple MH/H LTD 7 string



Hell yeah dude that would be awesome, maybe an MH-1007? I'd kill for one of those, but you can bet it'd be fucking pricey.



Taylor said:


> I'm liking the hickey on your neck.
> 
> Man if that guitar had a 27" scale I'd be all over it.
> 
> Sexy nonetheless.



I knew someone at least someone would notice that 

Hey, I didn't ask for it 



Prydogga said:


> I trust your judgement heavily Dave, this is on the GAS list once again. Bugger.
> 
> Congrats on the awesome guit man! Do some Traces playthroughs on youtube with it please!



Thanks mang! 

Ah that I shall m'lad... though not until our 7 strings have been heard by everyone first


----------



## Keytarist (Jul 26, 2010)

Really cool guitar!. 
I would like to know if the guitar has an angled neck, I mean like a Les Paul. I tried the baritone MHB-400 and I loved it, but it didn't fit my picking style, because the strings were angled in relation to the body of the guitar, so my wrist didn't touch the body when playing the lower string. I'm used to play in strato models, so I always need the body of the guitar to rest my wrist. I wish I had another picking techique so I could get a TOM bridge guitar like yours.


----------



## spawnsc (Jul 26, 2010)

i love ESP guitars this is the guitar I would have gotten if I didn't get my Agile. I just didn't want another black guitar.


----------



## GTR0B (Jul 26, 2010)

stevo1 said:


> oh my god dude, get a regular set of 10-46 d'addarios, and then go to here.
> GHS Super Steels .070 (Compound Wound), ST70 for this guitar. dude you wont be disappointed. tight sounding and has a cool sound to it, very whitechapley i guess, but they are perfect for drop a on 7. congrats on the guitar by the way! (oh, if you ever try it, and are disappointed, ill let you kill me.)



Fuck me, that's one hell of a jump 

46 right to 70.


----------



## Progmaster X (Jul 27, 2010)

Thats a sweet axe bro!!...I'm a Huge ESP guy myself! Congrats!


----------



## meisterjager (Jul 27, 2010)

Really considering one of these! I need me a hardtail 7. Congrats dude!

EDIT:

"Sorry but this product is now discontinued and is no longer available to purchase."

http://www.dv247.com/guitars/esp-guitars-ltd-mh-417-7-string-electric-guitar-black-satin--70801

Eh? Already?


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats Dave! That's a sexy axe you got there, I assume you got rid of the white RG you had?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks guys!



Triple7 said:


> Congrats Dave! That's a sexy axe you got there, I assume you got rid of the white RG you had?



Yeah I did, had to uprade to something ESP LTD


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jul 27, 2010)

meisterjager said:


> Really considering one of these! I need me a hardtail 7. Congrats dude!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



you tried checking Guitar Center and all those other sites?
checked GC and they still have them in stock, im sure Musicians Friend and Sam Ash would have them too


----------



## Keytarist (Jul 27, 2010)

I learnt the proper term. Does this guitar have a recessed TOM bridge?. Thank you.


----------



## meisterjager (Jul 28, 2010)

ibanez_6784 said:


> you tried checking Guitar Center and all those other sites?
> checked GC and they still have them in stock, im sure Musicians Friend and Sam Ash would have them too


 
Another site here in the UK has them still. Weird..


----------



## Philligan (Jul 28, 2010)

Keytarist said:


> I learnt the proper term. Does this guitar have a recessed TOM bridge?. Thank you.



Nope, the neck's angled.

Also, sick guitar, man 

Congrats.


----------



## markbolwell54 (Jul 29, 2010)

meisterjager said:


> Really considering one of these! I need me a hardtail 7. Congrats dude!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


 
Its only just been released! I think its probably more the case that they haven't had any come in yet!


----------

